# This girl like beged me to make her some stuff T_T



## Whiskers_kitty (May 1, 2010)

Normaly I just make myself my own things
such as my ears tails feets and whatever else,

Recently My friend let another one of her friends know that I make fur stuff,
So she has asked me to make her hand paws a tail and ears,
Iv agreed to do so,
she wants them simple so I figure why not,
I told her she would have to pay for the materals though and asked her how much she was looking to spend,  her reply 
"You act like I dont have money...."

like wow really?

Anyways im just going to go ahead and 

TL;DR

Where can I get cheep fur online?
I say cheep, but good enough, becuase even though she has "money" I know she isnt seriously looking to pay 40 bucks per yard.


----------



## TropicalZephyr (May 1, 2010)

Distinctive Fabric has this stuff: 
http://www.distinctivefabric.com/fabric.php?product=SLDLGHRFUR1

It's good quality, and cheap as far as furs go.


----------



## DArtJunkie (May 1, 2010)

Juuuust as an FYI? Usually a transaction that starts that poorly, _ends_ even moreso. Her reaction/the way she responded to you should set off alarm bells and warn you that this chick is probably going to be more trouble/irritation than she's worth, and will likely be rude throughout the entire process.


----------



## Riyeko (May 1, 2010)

DArtJunkie said:


> Juuuust as an FYI? Usually a transaction that starts that poorly, _ends_ even moreso. Her reaction/the way she responded to you should set off alarm bells and warn you that this chick is probably going to be more trouble/irritation than she's worth, and will likely be rude throughout the entire process.



This.
Whenever you start a business transaction with anyone, first impressions are everything.
Note: Youll probably end up making her those things exactly how she wants them, but then at the very end, she will tell you something along the lines of, its too small, or its too big, or some other ridiculous stuff.

Another thing, a lot of major fursuit makers ask for a deposit. It covers most of the materials (including faux fur and at least the foam), and they dont start the commission until the deposit is made.

Oh yeah, and dont ever accept anything but check, money order, or paypal.
Why? Because its traceable.
Cash is not.
If she does back out, then you wont be out the money that was used to buy the faux fur and the base materials.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 1, 2010)

fabric.com
they have free shipping on prices over $35.

oorrr depending on what type of fur. you can buy it from me for $18 a yard. $10 s+h


----------



## Whiskers_kitty (May 1, 2010)

Thank you for the link,
i told her it's about 19 bucks per a yard,
and i found a site for it 13 by the 1/2 yard.
 she wanted paws tail and ears, then just wanted ears and paws,
she knows im not going to be making/ordering any fur without the materials fee first.


She just asked me how much a tail and paws would be so i broke it down for her like this

fur = 19 bucks.
she wants a 2 1/2 foot long tail with wire, 

so one yard of black fur = 19
then she wants white paws so another yard of white fur = 19 which is 38.

unless she wants to pay the 13 for the 1/2 yard. then it's  32  not much of a diffrance,
then i told her paw pads ill saw are about a dollar, and then nails  5 bucks,

so that comes out to
[this is the price + my actualy profit]
67 or 69 bucks, plus
 most people sugjested  30 bucks, for profit, but im not sure if that's too high or not,
the people who sugjested are the  people iv made products for in the passed, what do you guys think? should i lower the cost?
im thinking about just not making these for her, if she keeps changeing her mind becuase it's only going to wind up a mess >_>


and i just realized, did not think of the cost of shipping the fur...   FML :I  oh well i gues ill take that out of my profit,


----------



## Hyasinth (May 2, 2010)

make it about $75 to cover shipping. And yeah you may just want to back out while you can. It'd suck if she changed her mind after you made stuff. :/


----------



## bondedlevity (May 3, 2010)

or at least get it on paper befor you do anything so she can not change anything after you have ordered the stuff


----------



## Slyck (May 3, 2010)

Cheap fur? Umm... Try Amazon or something. I just had to post that. Not trying to be antisemitic. No offense yall.

Also, always go for follow-me eyes. Not that hard.


----------



## Bir (May 3, 2010)

She seems to just.. not know how to order nicely, ya know? I've had plenty of people without manners order things from me, but even though they're picky and a little annoying and the entire time I made the product I wasn't sure whether the person was gonna back out.... everything turned out alright. Those people simply didn't know request ettiquete. I hate when people are like "Will you draw my kid?" or "Can you make me one of those tails?" 

They're always willing to pay, but somehow the way they ask and expect me to work for them is a little annoying. You just have to deal with all types of customers, though.

: 3

To be sure, just make her pay at least half or 74% up front. If she's willing to spend a crapload on a fursuit, she won't give you a problem if she knows things are expensive.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 3, 2010)

honestly? the best way to do this is to commission several people.

IE; get requests for a bunch of black/white tails/paws/ears etc... that way, the fur pays for itself and you can make it cheaper for the customers.


----------

